# New On The Bookshelf.....



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

The Advanced Professional Pastry Chef 
by Bo Friberg (Author)

The Appetizer Atlas 
by Arthur L. Meyer

Baking With Passion: Exceptional Recipes for Real Breads, Cakes, and Pastries 
by Dan Lepard, Richard Whittington, Peter Williams

Essentials of Asian Cuisine: Fundamentals and Favorite Recipes 
by Corinne Trang

The Fine Art of Japanase Food Arrangement 
by Yoshio Tsuchiya, Masaru Yamamoto

From Here, You Can't See Paris: Seasons of a French Village and Its Restaurant 
by Michael S. Sanders

Giuliano Bugiali's Foods of Naples and Campania 
by Giuliano Bugialli

Jeremiah Tower Cooks: 250 Recipes from an American Master 
by Jeremiah Tower

Masterclass in Japanese Cooking 
by Emi Kazuko

A Passion for Vegetables 
by Lorenza De'Medici, Michael Newton

Passionate Vegetarian 
by Crescent Dragonwagon

Patricia Yeo: Cooking from A to Z 
by Patricia Yeo, Julia Moskin, Bobby Flay

Thai Food 
by David Thompson, Earl Carter (Photographer)


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

A number of friends from another website have bought David Thompson's book -- both in the US and in the UK (the all-pink version  ) -- and they are just about unanimous in their praise for it. Well-written recipes that result in delicious food. Just though I'd pass that on.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I bought Bo Friebergs new pastry book, and then returned it. I was very dissapointed. If you own any of his other books this one really doesn't go anywhere different. He added a small section on wedding cakes, that is pale in comparision to any cake decorating book. A couple new photos........eliminated his bread section......but it pretty much is all the same recipes he's published before. 

He describes it as "advanced" for a second year pastry student. Where as his other books are for first year students. So the title is mis-leading in my opinion.

Sorry


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I know this isn't a new cookbook, but I bought Hot Sour Salty Sweet recently and like it so much that I am planning to give it at Christmas to a friend who travels regularly to South Asia. The book has beautiful photos in addition to useful and not-always-difficult recipes. There is also a glossary of ingredients, very useful since many are not commonly available in the standard grocery store. Although I have any number of cookbooks covering Chinese, Vietnamese, and Thai food, I think this particular one covers the region better than any of them. As well it should, since each of the others limited themselves to one country only. Having said that, if you are looking for a cookbook that covers South Asia, this book is worth looking into.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Hot Sour Salty Sweet is a wonderful book, the recipes are incredible. Have you seen the other books written by Naomi Duguid & Jeffrey Alford?


Are you talking about volume1 or 2 Wendy?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I own his 4th and 5th edition (hope I have the #'s right). Then his newest book is not a numbered new edition, it's the "Advanced pro pastry chef". BUT technically it must be at least 60% the same info as his 4th and 5th editions. The changes he makes from edition to edition could be contained in a MUCH smaller book. But of course I realize (after reading his intro) that he's writting for students assuming they don't own other editions of his work.

In contrast with W. Glissen's books, he has noticable differences in MANY, many of his recipes as he updates his editions. Therefore, for me/to me, a better purchase. 

It's hard to buy a big expensive book when only a small percentage is new info.


----------

